# Radon - allgemeiner Talk



## everywhere.local (24. November 2015)

Heyo liebe Leute,

ich war mal so frei ein Thema ohne Bezug zu irgendwelchen Bikes oder Merch zu erstellen. Vielleicht will ja jemand wissen, ob @BODOPROBST seinen Kaffee mit Milch und/oder Zucker trinkt. (Nein, das war jetzt keine Frage und ich möchte auch nicht zu privat werden  )

Aaaaber ich habe gesehen, dass der gute Joost mitm Bodo unterwegs war. Mitm Downhiller. Und dem neuen "DH-Star". Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass damit nicht das Swoop gemeint war, sondern eine Person.

@Radon-Bikes - Andi(?)... du hast vorhin auch derartiges auf Facebook gepostet.
Nun liegt bei mir die Vermutung nahe, dass der tieffliegende Holländer mit nem alten 4X-Kollegen unterwegs war, der jetzt gern Downhill fährt.
Habt ihr nen Fisch gefangen?  Ausm Bach? *4m-Zaunspfahl-schwenk*


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. November 2015)

Wenn ich von unseren DH Team Rede ist das eigentlich das Schweizer Peyer Team das hat einen
zweiten Deutschen Fahrer ins Team genommen. Aber wegen Sperrfristen mit seinen alten Vertrag
kann ich noch keinen Nahmen nennen. Neu im Team auch ein Fahrer aus Frankreich w. h. Nick Beer
und Benny leider ohne Manuel Gruber. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (25. November 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wenn ich von unseren DH Team Rede ist das eigentlich das Schweizer Peyer Team das hat einen
> zweiten Deutschen Fahrer ins Team genommen. Aber wegen Sperrfristen mit seinen alten Vertrag
> kann ich noch keinen Nahmen nennen. Neu im Team auch ein Fahrer aus Frankreich w. h. Nick Beer
> und Benny leider ohne Manuel Gruber. Gruß Bodo


ok, vielen Dank


----------

